# Einszett order arrived today



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Great service yet again:thumb: 

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the order Tom, 

Let us know how you get on with the Einszett products!


----------

